
My only prediction for 2010 and it ain’t pretty - _pius
http://www.inquisitr.com/54746/my-only-prediction-for-2010-and-it-aint-pretty/
======
anigbrowl
tl;dr forthcoming ACTA copyright treaty is a Bad Thing, times 10 - though I'm
not sure why he keeps talking about 'gutting existing copyright laws' rather
than drastically reinforcing them - I assume he refers to the fair use
provision which may be a victim of the secret negotiations. I largely agree.
But...

 _It will no longer be a medium of the people but instead it will be the new
money machine of the entertainment industry and any voices against them will
suddenly find themselves silenced and bereft of any legal recourse._

Wait, what? Those who speak up against the abuse copyright ( _qua_ privilege)
will be censored? I doubt that. You'll still be able to publish your work
under a creative commons license if you see fit to do so, and you could, you
know, produce more original content. I'm not convinced that creativity will
grind to a halt if we don't have easy access to existing content.

I'm not supportive of ACTA or the secrecy which surrounds its development,
indeed I am quite disappointed with the current administration's lack of
transparency in this area. On the other hand I don't see that just projecting
random and inchoate fears onto the legal fog surrounding it leaves us any
better informed or empowered.

------
mark_l_watson
ACTA is just more evidence of the excessive control that corporations/new
world order want to exert over individual communication. I've written 16
published books and I have never lost a moments sleep from worrying about
being ripped off by piracy. There is a little concept called 'the public good'
that to me means that people who create content want both to make a little
money and to help people.

BTW, there are worse problems in the world than ACTA, but ACTA is pretty bad.

